# Keyboard lock-up



## heroman87 (Dec 14, 2006)

Hey, when I play games (WoW, and Half-Life are the ones I have tried) My keyboard locks up when I am moving and when I let go of the key I keep moving. I'm not sure if it is locking up or if it is repeating the keystroke over and over again because I lose control over it for a while until (using the second theory) it's done "typing".
I'm not too sure what to do about it, but when I play WoW, if I press the key for a spell too many times or something it repeats it until its done it's thing.
I have restorted to moving using the mouse, but I don't know what I'm going to do in HL.

Can someone help me?!

-Adam


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

click on the "follow these steps first" link in my sig. if nothing there helps post back.


----------



## heroman87 (Dec 14, 2006)

Did them all, still nothing.

(im not positive where to post them, but)My hardware specs are:

I run a Compaq Presario 2100ca laptop.

Power Supply: N/A
Motherboard: Hewlett Packard Presario 2100ca (DM731A)
CPU: Mobile AMD Athlon XP "Barton", 1789MHz (1.8GHz)
RAM: 1 Kingston, 1 Infineon 256mb PC2100 DDR SDRAM (133MHz)
Video Card(haha btw): ATI Radeon IGP 320m 64mb Shared
Harddrive: Western Digital WD800UE-22HCT0 80GB ATA
OS: Windows XP Pro SP2

plus, I have run these games without problem before.


----------



## Zaibatsu (Jan 11, 2007)

Are you using a wireless keyboard & mouse combo? I had to ditch my wireless mouse for games because i always had weird things happen like you described, also my character would stop out of nowhere then go again, what was causing it was my keyboard & mouse sending signals to the receiver unit at the same time, hence jamming it and making it confused basically, In normal computer use you dont notice it because you rarely use both mouse & keyboard at the exact same time, but in games it can occur, i went through new video card drivers, reinstalled the game etc etc before i finally seen on another forum what was causing it haha.

If you dont use wireless than i just wasted 2 minutes of your time


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

I run a Compaq Presario 2100ca laptop.

are you useing the laptop's built in keyboard,if so try an external one to see if it helps.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

also being a laptop they do tend to have heat issues try  this. to view your temps.if it is heat you can try one of  these


----------



## heroman87 (Dec 14, 2006)

OK, Heat issue? no, I have it placed so the fan isnt on top of anything, and its fairly cool where I keep it. The computer itself does not feel evem warm.

Wireless Keyboard and mouse? No I frown upon wireless peripherals. 

I use mainly an external keyboard but neither work right in games.

I have thought of all of this and nothing works! I guess i can just stick to msn and internet...


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

Is it only Online Games causing this problem?
I know Half Life isn't online but is it a Multiplayer Mod causing the problem?
The 'stickyness' could be due to lag, because of your internet connection.

Also, you are running Onboard Graphics, which could also be causing lag. These GPU's are not designed for gaming, as they are not powerful enough.
Have you had these problems with other graphics hungry games?


----------



## Agret (Jan 13, 2007)

Hmm when I had a keylogger on my computer I was experiencing this, I got rid of it with some Anti-Virus software and that fixed it. I've also had this problems when my cpu usage has been high (using [email protected] or similar), make sure you're not infected with any trojans/keyloggers and have a look at task manager to make sure nothing is using a sizable amount of CPU.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

do this after windows boots dont open any programs,and go straight to system info,and see how much free memory you have.also i would agree with tiber igp's are not really made for gaming.


----------



## Agret (Jan 13, 2007)

Hmm yeah the game paging may be an issue but I think that'd cause FPS lag as well as 'keyboard lag'

RAM: 1 Kingston, 1 Infineon 256mb PC2100 DDR SDRAM (133MHz)
^ He doesn't actually specify how much he has, just "1 kingston" & "1 infineon 256mb", how big is the kingston op?

Video Card(haha btw): ATI Radeon IGP 320m 64mb Shared
^ Shared means that your video cards memory comes out of your system memory.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

still not what im looking for i want to know how much free memory you have.here my screenshot shows what i want to know.


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

To access what pharoah has displayed follow these steps:

Start-> Run-> Type 'msinfo32.exe'-> Click 'Ok'.


----------



## heroman87 (Dec 14, 2006)

i thought i was clear on the ram, I have kingston, and infineon, both 256MB
im gonna try playing around with my page file, i have a hunch.


----------



## heroman87 (Dec 14, 2006)

I set my page file to auto, and so far its working... if anything happens again, ill post here again.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

you are posting the total amount of ram you have not the amount of free ram you have.if your available memory is low it could cause this.

edit: oops my bad if its now working cool.


----------

